# Show photo: The beer drench



## bigtwinky

I shoot a good number of shows.  But a few days ago, this happened...




Airbourne is an Australian rock band, similar to old AC/DC.  And they put on a helluva show!  For starters, they gave us 5 songs to shoot (instead of the normal 3).  At the end of the 5th song, the singer smashed open a beer and sprayed the crowd.  I was right under him, with a wide angle.  And while many photogs ducked to protect their cameras and lenses, I shot away and got a great series of 5-6 images, this one being my fave.

Needless to say, I'm damn happy I have filters on my lenses.  And I just spent a bit of time cleaning my bodies and lenses that were splashed with the beer.  I came out of it pretty soaked.  On the 6th song, when we werent allowed shooting, the singer got on the shoulders of a roadie who carried him to the bar, where he stood to do a guitar solo.

Pretty intense show I must say.  Probably one of the better shows I've shot in the last few years.

Why do I like this shot?  Mix of the name of the band in the back, singer's expression and the awesome beer arc over his head lol


----------



## gregtallica

_Nailed_ "the moment." That shot rules. They would be stoked to have that one, for sure.


----------



## bigtwinky

They are a pain to contact.... they are with EMI and Roadrunner, and it's near impossible to find a direct contact for the band... Grrrrr


----------



## gregtallica

Damn man, that sucks. I wonder if they run their twitter/facebook, and how much traffic it has. If you sent it to them for them to check out.


----------



## bigtwinky

Facebook already done.  but I'm waiting for my media to publish the full set of 35 images before pushing more.


----------



## Buter

F'ing epic!

Blow it up, frame it, hang it, crack open your own beer, stand back, admire and smile!

Cheers

Buter


----------



## R3d

Great shot!  I've seen Airbourne twice now and they absolutely kill it live.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Very cool. Just shows persistence and determination and going for it can pay off in getting the shot.


----------



## bigtwinky

Buter said:


> F'ing epic!
> 
> Blow it up, frame it, hang it, crack open your own beer, stand back, admire and smile!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Buter



LOL... its on the short list of shots to be printed and hung on my wall... my wall is full though, so i gotta pick one to take down


----------



## bigtwinky

R3d said:


> Great shot!  I've seen Airbourne twice now and they absolutely kill it live.



They were one of the funner shoots ive had in years!  Wish I could secure creds to mount a gopro and video the whole thing while I shoot...


----------



## ktan7

You've captured the moment


----------



## R3d

bigtwinky said:


> R3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!  I've seen Airbourne twice now and they absolutely kill it live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were one of the funner shoots ive had in years!  Wish I could secure creds to mount a gopro and video the whole thing while I shoot...
Click to expand...


That would be awesome.  Glad the camera sounds like it survived the beer.


----------



## bigtwinky

R3d said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!  I've seen Airbourne twice now and they absolutely kill it live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were one of the funner shoots ive had in years!  Wish I could secure creds to mount a gopro and video the whole thing while I shoot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be awesome.  Glad the camera sounds like it survived the beer.
Click to expand...


Did manage to do the GoPro thing a few weeks back at a punk show!  The 7 minute video got picked up by PetaPixel and DP Review 

Check it out if ya wanna see...  Show: Dead To Me | Live Photoshoot | Foufs - Pierre B Photo


----------



## gregtallica

That video was a lot of fun!


----------



## slow231

nice. the shot is worth the extra cleaning imo!


----------

